# How long does it take to get an NIE?



## karandjon (Mar 14, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how long it takes to get an NIE, and where i can find which office is needed to go to, in Huelva?

Thanks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

karandjon said:


> Can anyone tell me how long it takes to get an NIE, and where i can find which office is needed to go to, in Huelva?
> 
> Thanks.


 Generally its the national police station or foreigners office in your nearest town. and from what I can gather all areas vary as to how they do it and how long it takes. In Torremolinoos for example, you go along with your paperwork, which they process and then they give you an appointment to return which can be anything from three days to three weeks. 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

karandjon said:


> Can anyone tell me how long it takes to get an NIE, and where i can find which office is needed to go to, in Huelva?
> 
> Thanks.


:welcome:

do you want a NIE or a resident registration certificate (which includes your NIE number) ??

either way, in a lot of offices, as long as you have your paperwork correct , they are issued the same day

if you look at our _FAQs & useful info _thread, you'll find lots of info on both & links to discussions about them & also a link where you can find your local office


----------



## karandjon (Mar 14, 2011)

thanks for the quick reply Jo. I was just reading how in Marbella people seem to be given it there and then, so was hoping that was possible in Huelva too, as friends have told me they are out tomorrow to sign on buying a property...and havent gotten nie's! i am i right in thinking they cant even open a bank account without one? a passport wouldnt do?
Thanks


----------



## karandjon (Mar 14, 2011)

hi xabiachca, snap, i was just reading about people in marbella getting same day! 
they are just wanting nies. 
i'll go look at the link you suggest, to see which office they need to go to.
thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

karandjon said:


> thanks for the quick reply Jo. I was just reading how in Marbella people seem to be given it there and then, so was hoping that was possible in Huelva too, as friends have told me they are out tomorrow to sign on buying a property...and havent gotten nie's! i am i right in thinking they cant even open a bank account without one? a passport wouldnt do?
> Thanks


they should be able to open a non-resident account with a passport


I'm amazed that their legal advisor hasn't said anything about NIEs before this point :confused2:

they for sure can't buy the property without one


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

karandjon said:


> hi xabiachca, snap, i was just reading about people in marbella getting same day!
> they are just wanting nies.
> i'll go look at the link you suggest, to see which office they need to go to.
> thanks.


It took us around an hour, at the appropriate department of the Policia Nacional in Estepona. We received both NIEs and Residencia. Total cost was 10 euros.
That was before the new income and health requirements but in our case we would have met them so it wouldn't have affected the process.

It helped, of course, that we had all the necessary documents.

Anyone can open a bank account...you need proof of residence- rental contract or proof of ownership- plus passport.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> It took us around an hour, at the appropriate department of the Policia Nacional in Estepona. We received both NIEs and Residencia. Total cost was 10 euros.
> That was before the new income and health requirements but in our case we would have met them so it wouldn't have affected the process.
> 
> It helped, of course, that we had all the necessary documents.
> ...


they only want a NIE though - in order to buy property

some offices do, for some unknown reason, take longer to issue a NIE - & yes, up to 3 weeks 

resident certs are, according to their rules, meant to be issued on the spot


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

As you pointed out elsewhere, taking everything you need in the way of documentation ...plus things you wouldn't think you'd need but find out you do helps expedite matters.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> As you pointed out elsewhere, taking everything you need in the way of documentation ...plus things you wouldn't think you'd need but find out you do helps expedite matters.


 and take photo copies of it all..... in triplicate!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> and take photo copies of it all..... in triplicate!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


and don't forget the stapler


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

I won't post the link to what you're referring to 

Hubby got his in a day - mine needs more docs (like sworn translation of marriage certificate) because I don't have a job yet.

Hope it all goes well


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> I won't post the link to what you're referring to
> 
> Hubby got his in a day - mine needs more docs (like sworn translation of marriage certificate) because I don't have a job yet.
> 
> Hope it all goes well


that's for resident certificate though, isn't it?

not just a non-resident NIE


----------



## karandjon (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes they definitely only want the non-resident nie. i think they only need to take copies of their passport.
i cant find which office they need to go to in huelva tho, or maybe i am just looking in the wrong place...


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> that's for resident certificate though, isn't it?
> 
> not just a non-resident NIE


Yes I think so - he got a green card with the NIE on it and the form we filled in was "Solicitud de Inscripción en el Registro Central de Extranjeros Residencia Ciudadano de la UE"
Sorry, I always assume they're one and the same but they're not - I'll learn!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

karandjon said:


> Yes they definitely only want the non-resident nie. i think they only need to take copies of their passport.
> i cant find which office they need to go to in huelva tho, or maybe i am just looking in the wrong place...


Huelva in Andalucía?

Extranjería :: Secretaría de Estado de Administraciones Públicas ::


----------



## karandjon (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks so much for that link. I am a bit confused now though, as it says the office is ''Oficina de Extranjero'' on Calle Fernando el Catolico, 36, Huelva.....though when i search for the directions on googlemaps.co.uk it gives directions to ''Subdelgacion del Gobierno'', Huelva, on Avenida Martin Alonso Pinzon, 3 in Huelva! 

Now i am even more confused! (especially when i googled 'Policia Nacional Huelva' and it came up with ''Brigado Provincial de Extranjeria, Paseo de la Glorieta, s/n, 21001, Huelva'' (this is what my local police station told me to do to find the right office!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

karandjon said:


> Thanks so much for that link. I am a bit confused now though, as it says the office is ''Oficina de Extranjero'' on Calle Fernando el Catolico, 36, Huelva.....though when i search for the directions on googlemaps.co.uk it gives directions to ''Subdelgacion del Gobierno'', Huelva, on Avenida Martin Alonso Pinzon, 3 in Huelva!
> 
> Now i am even more confused! (especially when i googled 'Policia Nacional Huelva' and it came up with ''Brigado Provincial de Extranjeria, Paseo de la Glorieta, s/n, 21001, Huelva'' (this is what my local police station told me to do to find the right office!


I guess it's possible that the govt website hasn't been updated recently & they've moved......

what about asking the abogado or gestor who is dealing with the purchase - they would be sorting NIE numbers out on a pretty much daily basis!


----------

